

Strong Password Hashing for ASP.NET - sk5t
http://zetetic.net/blog/2012/3/29/strong-password-hashing-for-aspnet.html

======
sk5t
With PBKDF2 (Rfc2898DeriveBytes) sitting in the base class library for years
now, I'm not sure why Microsoft have neglected to have it implement the normal
hash algorithm interfaces... it's just a few lines of code, and much, _much_
better than the SSHA1 / SSHA256 that remain the default for SQL user
databases.

